# Yellow HMPK spawn!



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Here is what the breeder sent her to me like.








I'm not worried about her injury. I have already spawned her twice since that picture.


----------



## Connierodz (Oct 8, 2012)

*Yellow!!*

Wow!! Ive never seen a yellow betta! They are so beautiful..


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

These are nothing you should see what I will be posting later...I have opaque halfmoon and opaque crowntail pairs wanting to spawn so bad! Here is a sibling:
















Already bred the halfmoon a few times to this beauty!









This ct is going to be spawned tonight aswell!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

WOW that crowntail is beyond amazing!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

In due time you will see all of my beautiful breeders! =)


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Can I say you have amazing fish! The pure white and the pure yellow are harder to get. I wanna see more pictures! Lol.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Fine!
I have pair of gold I just spawned








This little stinker is gonna have to spawn for me tonight.








Random female who breeds alot.
















































































My mouse is dying I need to stop. All of these I successfully bred. Their legacy lives on!


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I...don't know what to say! Your fish are...amazing!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

The yellow spawn was successful, not many eggs but its a start. Once I take the male out I will add pictures.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-dies- I love all your bettas!!

Shame they sent you her injured  But that is a normal cut usually from a bad ornament or something. 

I have two spawning as well. The female is the stinker this time around. my dragon is doing just fine, and loving the IAL as a nesting spot  What do you feed your fry?


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I feed golden pearls, grindal worms and white worms, along with other small insect larvae. With dragon bettas the yellow/gold color usually fades to white. It was from a new breeder and the bags busted coming to USA, somehow the betta sustained an injury from that. She is all better now thanks to the huge box of Indian Almond Leaves Pablo Robles sent me...for free, all he charges is shipping.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I am gonna say your gold is photoshop because I don't want there to be that beautiful of a fish tempting me 

Good luck with the spawns!


----------



## Savageajc (Oct 12, 2012)

every..single..betta..you...posted....drool....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Sad thing is I have had a betta with such a vibrant yellow... A veiltail, of course, but nonetheless. El Dorado ^^ I guarded that tank he was in until the man came to scoop and bag him hahaha


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm thrilled to see what your spawns will look like. You chose some beautiful bettas!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

You have an awesome collection.
Keep us posted on the yellows . . . with tons of pictures.

Good luck.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Yellow male ate the eggs, he is officially for sale if anyone is interested. I am going to be breeding some yellow butterfly bettas now instead, I'll show you some pictures of those. Like I said that yellow male is for sale.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Too bad I am in canada :3


----------



## Savageajc (Oct 12, 2012)

If he eats them once, will he always?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Really depends on the betta itself. But even if one is an egg layer, some people know how to artifically keep the eggs without the dad around. I have yet to try it - hopefully my dragon is not an egg eater :lol:


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

It's possible, but a lot of the fry will still die. People keep them in very shallow water. Fish eat eggs for different reasons, every fish is different, I don't have the time to waste on egg eaters, I just re-home them.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Was that his first spawn? If so, he could just need more experience.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry about your spawn. 
I agree if you have others to work with, best spawn other pairs. IMO character is often passed on to fry. So many fry may become egg eaters too.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Yellow male, no longer available.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Aw, sorry for your loss. Wise of you to re-home him and great selection of bettas!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I have about 15 of these Yellow butterfly fish.









My close friend in Indonesia is going to send me a Yellow Halfmoon just like this, I would have this fish already but I passed him up and he sold him to another friend of mine *sigh* and now I wish I hadn't. Worst part is i passed him up because i already had the Yellow Halfmoon PK that flopped on me.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Maybe you could ask your friend if you could spawn him? Like a betta stud service, LOL!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

He definitely will, his name is Manbug Martin, he is a US breeder. I would like them sooner than 3 months though. I'm pretty sure the Indonesian breeder still has some siblings.


----------

